# Just when you thought it was safe



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Media said this was unusual for the Jersey Shore area. If they only knew....this was caught in Brigantine.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL, how is that unusual! Well I guess it is since most (not all) media folks never wet a line in their life. Nice lookin critter that is!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Still applies:



dudeondacouch said:


> when you get there, taste the water. if it's salty, there are sharks.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...nter-great-white-shark-coast-fort-pier/nPttj/

I second what dude says...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah the news report was absolutely hysterical. They were like this is so unusual and I'm like are you freakin kiddin me? They even showed a picture of a baby bonnethead and called it a hammerhead....idiots. If you're gonna report news, be sure it's accurate. But....they never do.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*safe to go in the water*

When you have time go to IBSP at nite and fish some baits,. rare my butt, they catch quite a few there at night them that fish for em....myself at my age... rule one... don't fish or hunt for nothing that can eat ya!!!!


----------

